# I don't know if I have ibs or not?!?



## CatipillarAnatomy (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay. So I'm 16 and a junior in high school. I've been having these stomach pains since about middel school. I don't really know if it's IBS or not so that's why I'm asking. During school if I don't pass gas or burp or something my stomach starts to get bloated. Sometimes it has gotten so bad I can't even pay attention in class. I'm getting to the point where I just can't stand it anymore. Sometimes in the morning it's not that bad depending on the breakfast I eat. Also my stomach makes weird noises even if I eat. During a test I always have to make noise so that no one can hear my stomach. It all goes away though when I pass gas and I feel so relieved but I know this isn't normal. So please someone tell me what's going on. I may have left some info out so if you have any questions I will happy to answer. After reading on this site I've realized though that I am not alone.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You have gas.. that's ok because everyone has gas. It doesn't necessarily mean you have IBS though.By the way it would be normal to feel bloated if you are not passing the gas. If it seems like a LOT of gas to you... try watching your diet to see if certain foods can give you more gas... and avoid those foods.Also have your Mom or Dad get you some simethicone (Gas-X or Phazyme or the store brand of simethicone) to take *with* your meals... perhaps this will help.


----------



## CatipillarAnatomy (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you sooooooo much!!! I will definately take your advice!


----------

